# still going strong, but no weight loss



## randy in central missouri (May 12, 2002)

my wife and i and now our son are riding the recombent exercize bike every night. the wife has not missed a day since 2-01-06. almost three months. we have added another machine and crunches. we are stronger. my legs are so muscular now. but no weight loss. frustrating! i keep trying to eat well, but i fail alot. but we are pushing each other. my son has really taken off.
randy


----------



## Speciallady (May 10, 2002)

Randy join our little club. It must be something in the air. Don't give up though. You are building muscle which is very good.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Yeah, but have you lost INCHES?

It isn't all about the numbers on the scale. Arnold weighs well over 200, but he is not fat!


----------



## kathryn-j (Apr 23, 2005)

Exactly as Terri said; you seem to be doing a fair bit of muscle work, even through cardio, and that would definately, as you'd noted, build up muscle. Muscle weighs around three times more than fat - you may have lost, say 15 pounds of fat, and put on 15 pounds of muscle - but that means that 15 pounds will take up a third of the amount of space - as much as 10 pounds of fat - therefore, physically, it looks like losing 10 pounds of fat, if you follow.

It's great you're exercising regularly - weight-loss or none, it's great for you in a multitude of ways. Don't beat yourself up too much about your diet - as long as you're getting a sufficient amount of varied fruit, vegetables, protein [low-fat sources if possible, like fish or lentils or soy] and complex carbohydrates, you sound like you're on your way to a healthier lifestyle - keep up the good work!!


----------



## randy in central missouri (May 12, 2002)

i've been sick the last week. so has she, but she refuses to let it stop her. i've lost 10 pounds this week while been sick. now if i can keep it off. she doesn't say her weight, but she's lost some. we've stopped drinking soda.'
randy


----------



## dezeeuwgoats (Jan 12, 2006)

Soda is a great way to give up empty calories! I agree with kathryn-j - I'll bet you are replacing fat with muscle. Use a sewing tape to measure once a week - that way if the scale doesn't dip - but you see a difference in your measurements you won't get discouraged.

niki


----------



## dezeeuwgoats (Jan 12, 2006)

Soda is a great way to give up empty calories! I agree with kathryn-j - I'll bet you are replacing fat with muscle. Use a sewing tape to measure once a week - that way if the scale doesn't dip - but you see a difference in your measurements you won't get discouraged.

niki


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

if you gain muscle mass and lose fat, you wont see a sacle change...

stop looking at the scale toss it out in the trash.

gauge your progress by how good you feel and how you look in the mirror.

the scale will stress you out.


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

you are still not alone in the not losing category-but how do you feel? do you have more energy? sleep better? breathe better? clothes fit better? i can answer yes to most of those (i suffer sleep problems) but the lack of weight loss is still bugging me, because i KNOW how much overweight i am. so, i'm stepping up the workouts now that summer is here and i'm out of school (i'm a teacher)-hopefully i can lose 20 over the summer....or at least 1 whole size in pants.........sigh


----------



## randy in central missouri (May 12, 2002)

had a terrible may and june. maybe 25 % of the time did we ride. my wife did 100 days strait and quit. we are starting new in july. we are giving up chips and snack food. if we don't make it. we aren't getting desert. we started making homemaid gatorade. half the suger with a quarter teaspoon of salt. pretty good.
randy
p.s. 13 year old son really likes cooking and baking, thats not helping.


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

well, randy, don't feel lonesome. i've still had no luck.


----------

